# 04 Sentra



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

FYI guys, the 04 Sentra is scheduled to hit near the end of the month.

I haven't heard that there are going to be many performance changes but the body will have a new look to it. They're going with the front grille of the 04 Max and the truck will be cut different.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

we've seen pics 

yeah, its going to have brembo brakes, pretty much everything else will be the same though, and different taillights.............thats what we know so far.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *we've seen pics *


OK, I'll bite. Any links?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

There's a mag shot on the V-Board but I haven't seen any others.

http://www.thevboard.com/


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *OK, I'll bite. Any links? *


there is a big thread on the 04 sentra on this forum , just search for "2004 sentra"


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks.















Very subtle changes. Not sure if it's an improvement though.















Difference is just about as subtle as the change between the '92 and '93, and the '97 and '98 and '99.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the new Spec V is said to possibly have a brembo brake upgrade option :drool: Oh well, we can't have everything, can we? The front end looks hideous. the taillights are nice tho


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes, it looks lousy...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Not too shabby....maybe forced induction would help, maybe a turbo version, turbo would definitely spark my interest; oh yeah, did I mention turbo; HEY NISSAN, GET W/ THE FUCKING PROGRAM AND ADD A TURBO!!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i really dislike the lower half of the front grill. the "old" one looks so much cooler. The only bright side to that is it looks more "sleeper". but if i wanted more sleeper, i would buy the 2.5LE. I welcome the new headlights, and understand the grill change, but bring back the old lower half grill!!!. 

P.S. am i the only one nervous about the 05 chassis change? i heard somewhere that it was going to turn to hatchback status. I really really hope not. Not for the SE-R at least. thats the one thing i hate about the focus SVT. I'd rather it be the 4dr sedan. And i won't even get started on the Civic "jellybean" Si.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *P.S. am i the only one nervous about the 05 chassis change? i heard somewhere that it was going to turn to hatchback status. I really really hope not. Not for the SE-R at least. thats the one thing i hate about the focus SVT. I'd rather it be the 4dr sedan. And i won't even get started on the Civic "jellybean" Si. *


you no like the nissan hatch designs? .. how about this one :








i wouldnt mind this for an SE-R

gotta love the GTi-R's

[sorry for straying a little off topic]


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

nope i don't. 

I hate hatchbacks. Especially if every compact rocket becomes one. If it does happen, i'd be taking a closer look at a Corolla. (I don't think i could bring myself to buy a mopar, unless its a Viper)

Of couse there are a few design exceptions i _may_ accept as a Sentra, but not as an SE-R. If there was a model based on Mazda's MP5/ Subaru WRX treatments. Another option i could take is a Cougar/Talon hatch. Because it doesn't scream "hatchback!" Too bad about the cougar. i really liked that car.

But Above All;
Nissan, keep the 4dr SE-R sport sedan!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

omg..i better buy a 2k3 before they are all gone...the 04' version is retarded(except the back lights.)

Seriously though...why do car manuf. do this?? honda did it w/ the si too.


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

It's not to bad! TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

noooooooooooooo..... What will nissan mess up next ? the altima ? I saw the new maxima and nearly spilled my guts, now i see the ugliest grill to ever hit the sentra. I am really worried about nissan. Is honda buying off nissan's engineers so honda can sell more ? This sentra is ridiculous, just when we planned to get a new sentra.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissannews.com/multimedia/nissan2004/ser.shtml

and

http://www.nissannews.com/multimedia/nissan2004/sentra.shtml


----------



## GIANNI (Apr 28, 2003)

The only thing that has improved on the 04 spec v are the tail lights. Can you purchase them and place them on an 03. Any other suggestions for tail lights for a silver spec V?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

old news.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

it kinda looks like an amalgamation between the b14 look and the b15 look. sorta like a b14.5, hehe. i like the tailights but the headlights and rest of the front is blegh


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
The front makes it look like a toy.
The rear still has the 'droopy' butt. It isn't the lower bumper - that was improved. The corners of the trunk where they meet the top of the taillights looks like the rear was in an oven and just sagged. Its like that on all B15's and they didn't fix it.

Seth

P.S. I hate the buck tooth. THe new maxima has it, the altima too. Also mitsubishi cars are running with a philtrum now. Grilles are made to be open or with something like a vent.


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

I think it looks ugly. It looks weak, it was becoming a nice sports car, now it's degraded back down to the family pussy car. 
"HEY NISSAN, GET W/ THE FUCKING PROGRAM AND ADD A TURBO!! "...haha, yeah. 
I like the rear tail lights, how they are all red but kinda clear. An the front headlights, but that new front bumper is GHEY! an needs to get redesigned before they stick that thing on the street.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

Yepper, when the lease is up on my 02 SpecV... it looks like an 04 MustangGT at this point...


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

after the lease you should buy it, mustags are cheaper if i were you i would go with the o4' sentra


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i'll keep my 02 i was seriously concidering getting an 04 until i saw what they look like. I am definatelly keeping my 02 as for the tailights..... i am ordering the altezza chrome tailights they will make my black spec look cocky! and at 165.00 and change it's alot cheaper than getting a 04 that i feel is ugly with very little improvements,except a nose that is ugly as hell. "SHIFT"


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

bgriffey said:


> *Yepper, when the lease is up on my 02 SpecV... it looks like an 04 MustangGT at this point... *


I think you'd be better off waiting for the 05 mustang. it rocks. Completely new form scratch chassis.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

but its not a nissan


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

an o4 wouldn't be so bad if the bumper could be swaped out. some think that i won't fit, but to me, if there was a chance that Nissan didn't half to make new brackets for new the new headlights, the bottom measurements just might be the same. of couse untill i see one, its just a hope.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

The front end should be changed, if they do need to put that new style grille, they should make it smaller. And the headlights are due for a change too don't you think?


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

san_fran_b14 said:


> *The front end should be changed, if they do need to put that new style grille, they should make it smaller. And the headlights are due for a change too don't you think? *


the headlights are new. and now that i have looked at some pictures a bit more closely, they are unfortunately shorter in width. not one bit compatable with the 03. But to me the "old" style bumper hasn't gotten old yet. They just brought the SE-R back, and now they are changing it already. too soon, too ugly.

if there was any chance of getting my hands on a used B15 SE -R, i'd probably prefer it over a new 04.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i just talked to my sales man at my nissan dealer he said wait till 05 to trade in because they might put a v-6 in the spec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

new chassis that year too. yet no concepts of what it will be yet


Please no hatchback, please no hatchback, please no hatchback....


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats one good looking car! I hope it has the power to backup the looks! Finally a new design for the sentra...


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i doubt they will go to any type of hatchback


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Saw them in person
(ok, i was driving by a dealer)
the front makes it look like a mini maxima.
They are just doing it in the name of brand mamagement and uniformity, not style.

Seth


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

damn french fuck up everything. haha... but uhh, i think the new styling cues are crap. they are trying to go for the "nissan look" w/ that front and rear end treatment. i think it looks ugly. they should have kept the styling, and worked on the build quality issues. but ohwell. everytime i see a new maxima, i think of that ugly saturn that has the wierd commercials.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

what build quality issues?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *what build quality issues? *


Paint issues (2002 Model)
Engine problems (2002-2003)
Tranny Problems (2002)


----------



## rikkko (Apr 25, 2003)

man nissan is designing some cheap cARS they have complelety changed the body they should of went back to the 92 sentra bodystlye


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

I'll buy an '03 Spec V, I can't wait until '05, this gay body change should make my offers at the haggling tables go a little easier on my Spec V '03 purchase. I have the feeling the '05 or '06 Sentra is gonna look as bad as the new Maxima.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

my paint looks so cheap, and its a '95. i hear there is engine problems w/ the first year spec Vs, and reviews say fit and finish is not that great


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

BTW, those stock 15's in the the '04 (also phased into late '03's) are a very bad detraction from the '02-'03 models. Nissan raised the competition by replacing the 14 inch caps on the '01-'02 models and adding the decent 15 inch wheels which looked sportier. These ninja star rims are just horrible, I have seen them on some Sentra already, very horrid.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I think those cars are smiling at me......


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

I do NOT like!!! I hate that grill, I hate the wheels, the only thing I would have it the Brembo's and the tails.....everything else has got to go...That silver one looks like a fucking family car!!!

But the yellow is pimp...he he he


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Uhh,
I thought the sentra was a family/economy car.

Seth


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't usually upgrade a family car, w/ intakes, headers, wheels, suspensions turbos etc.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

well it sure as hell isn't a 2 seater sports car. 

It's got 4 doors, and seats 5 people. Sure as hell sounds like a family sedan too me.

a Maxima and Altima are family cars, but you can still do all the same stuff. 

Family car dosnt' exactly mean Grampy's Buick.

BMW 3 series, 5 series = family cars.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *nope i don't.
> 
> I hate hatchbacks. Especially if every compact rocket becomes one. If it does happen, i'd be taking a closer look at a Corolla. (I don't think i could bring myself to buy a mopar, unless its a Viper)
> 
> ...


Thats funny. I think the opposite. If I want a 4 door sports car I will stick with the Maxima. If Nissan were to dump the Qr25 and make a 2 door again I would buy a new SE-R. Until then I will only replace my NX with another SE-R or a 200SX. 

Hey, I do own a Maxima


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Sentra hatchbacks and wagons are pretty much the japanese norm... in fact, the damn 200++hp GTiR doesn't come in anything else!

but...

*



I don't usually upgrade a family car, w/ intakes, headers, wheels, suspensions turbos etc.

Click to expand...

*...the appeal of the sentra is that it IS a family car... a four door POS (in most honda-ricers' opinions) that many boy-racers wouldn't touch. The attraction for me is that you can have *this much fun* in something that was originally meant to be a plain-jane people mover.



BUT GADDAMNIT DOES THAT GRILL SUCK!!! it looks a hell of a lot like a damn toy!.. but still, i suppose by the time it comes out, there are going to be a kajillion aftermarket manufacturers with full bumpers and grills for the thing... maybe Nissan is just trying to spread the love $$$.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I still think that car is smiling at me....


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

yea they think 4 door piece of shit until I blow their doors off. It's funny everytime I beat somebody they're like what all do you have done to your car. They shit when I tell them just a CAI. LOL


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

I will stick to my 93 Sentra SE-R from now on, at least until nissan can figure out a way to give there sports cars more horse power than there all wheel drive SUV's!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

to me this is the only appealing looking version of the new car ::

from NissanPerformanceMag.com 









very little modification , and the silver bring out the beauty unlike yellow.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

seen that... love it. The Tooth (yah, it deserves capitals!) still has.to.go.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i concour, if "The Tooth" were gone, it would make a big differance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

I think we can all agree (well most of us) keep the rearlights, 86 the front grill. 04 Grill is definately not SER worthy.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

What are the manufacturers doing????

Ok, this is Nissan Forum and I love my car... but my dream car in about 6 years was an Impreza WRX, which got beat up this last year in the styling dept. Now I say screw turbo and AWD, I want my V6 350Z because the styling is WACK.

The Sentra's were doing so damn well, until NOW. UGHHH!!!! Is Nissan trying to compete with Saturn or something. WTF is this GARBAGE? The "Skyline" look on the SE-R was the Mofo Bomb... everyone loves that, even hardcore Mugen boys. WTF??? I admit I thought the new Maxima was doogie until I saw it in person(I think its sweet in person), it looks a lot better than the last one. 

Don't you dare put the Tooth on the 350Z!!! Nissan you are on crack. We don't want your V6's from japan... we want turbo damnit. And we want it for under 25,000$. Are you going to let a friggin' Neon SRT outrun us? C'mon SE-R. Damn


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

_ears *smoking*_...


----------



## cargeec 99xe (May 10, 2002)

I really like the tail lights. I also like the front better than the SE-R's "truck" front grill it replaces. Compared to the Sentra, the new front may be a step down, but to me, it's a toss up. Both the old and the new are exercises in virtal "bland" reality. I think they blanded the 350Z into a worn soap bar. Their original retro concept was the true Z. The Sentra was always, and will always be the ugly duckling of cars. But, hey, at least it will never be a "feminine" car like so many Civics, Preludes, and Camaros and such. Not too many un-feminine cars any more. I think un-feminine is Nissan's theme. Like the muscular Moran-o. Nissans are "different" ("driven"). That's why we're here.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

I was at a local dealership last week getting my oil changed and happened to stumble onto the lot where there were some 04' Spec V's. I still don't like the "tooth" the wheels are hidious (sp?) I do however love the taillights and will probably trade mine out when they come available. As for the Brembo's, they are an option and as far as I could tell they are only available for the front (that's how the one on the lot we set up), and they are the gold calipers not the red ones. Over all I still give the 04's two thumbs down and Im glad I bought an 03'.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah, i saw the new Spec V in a lot in Atlanta. Damn, those things look just like the Chevron cars that are on T.V. All smiling at you and shit!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

Just to play devil's advocate, I think all of you are wrongly accusing Nissan of the front bumper change. My father and I have both driven Nissan/Infinitti cars since we were able to drive and personally from experience, I have known Nissan to improve their cars not degrade them.

Nissan is a smart company and they don't change something without valid reason. I'm sure that if a knowledgable person from Nissan were here, they could give us an explanation. Who knows? They may know something we all don't, like that the 03 grills may be prone to damage or something.

Bottom Line is..Nissan does things for a purpose...and that purpose is to improve their cars for us the consumer.

KM


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

well i hate to piss in your post tosties, but if that ugly ass bumper doesnt give that car at least 15 whp, then im sticking with the opinion that nissan just fuked up, unless of course, there trying to get old men to buy the car! since you brought up an issue and didn't really support it with, at least, a good hypothesis as to why nissan did what they did, then ill do it! A very good reason for nissan to change the style of the bumper could be for increased sales in the future! in other words drop the skyline inspired front end, put an old man domestick look on it for a year or two! right! Now, in 2 years nissan reintroduces the new and improved nissan SE-R Spec-V! the all new and all skyline inspired car with spec-v rated suspension, front and rear spoilers, "turbo". now to me that would be a good reason to sell a crappy car for a year or two! decrease or maintain sales now, for marked increase in the future! Who wouldnt want a turbocharge little skyline! i know i would!!!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

^^^^ i agree with him!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

FUGLY!!!


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

you get used to it....


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I hate the tooth.. a friend of mine is starting to like it. And the talk around the local dealerships is that the '05 might (read: probably will) get a Turbo, but no one has heard /anything/ about a V6 and most of the peeps I talked to laughed at the idea.

Remember that the V6 used to be reserved for the Maxima... now it's in the Altimas. I highly doubt there'll be a V6 in the SE-R, as nice as that sounds.

But for now... '03s all teh way.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

They don't make a V6 for the Sentra. the VQ35 is already spread quite a bit. I don't think they'd want to put the same engine in every single car in their lineup! That would be a bit much. 

Although, on the upside, it probably would bring engine parts down in price quite a bit.


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

*Reality Check*

God knows I love my B14, and I'm not here to step on any toes... just too throw in MHO.

The Sentra is and always has been a family sedan, an economy car, an A to B puddle jumper. Nissan did make the 200sx as an answer to those who demanded something more and to fill the void in their lineup back in the day, but the sentra has always been what it is. The increase of popularity in streets mods that rashed up in the 90's inspired several manuf. to make cars similar to the one's we were putting together ourselves. Soon we were able to buy cheaper cars, with sporty lines and tuned suspensions. The Spec was introduced, and I think somewhere along the line was forgot that the Sentra is still by nature just a family sedan. The reason they're so damn fun is how wonderfully customizable they are. 

1)the GA16DE is able to perform well above its original expectations with our help

2) Its not a fucking honda!

I take pride in the fact that I drive a Nissan rather than a Honda. I'm not interested in seeing mods on another civic. I like that we have our own look and own bodies. But I also don't forget what my car is; its hard for me to ignore my son's carseat in back!


----------



## Zaren (Aug 17, 2003)

Figure I'll throw my 2 cents in...

It seems pretty unanimous that the front grill changes are ugly, and I agree, but the tail lights are definately better than the '02 and '03 in every way. I almost bought an '04 just for the tail lights because my '03's are so damn ugly compared to them. Fortunately, I'm positive at some point in the near future the '04 style will be available for the '03 models =)

I also don't like how the headlights aren't as wide as they used to be, but it does look a little nicer with the rear end up higher. The old rims are also much sharper on the car, I think.

No one ever mentioned the changes on the inside of the car, that could be because I'm posting this 22 days after the last poster and maybe no one had had the chance to look inside when this thread was active ; ) , but on the inside they redesigned the deck a little bit and it looks better, and there's an input jack thingy. And they added some features to the computer display. Now it tells you your miles per gallon and that type of thing.

Overall however, I'm quite glad I bought an '03 while I still had the chance, excluding the fact that it's been over 4 weeks since I bought it and I still havn't gotten to drive it due to it being in service thanks to the engine recall.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

A little late myself to add to this, but yeah, I'm not too happy about the new grille either. At least not for the SE-R. I liked the fact that the SE-R had a unique front. With this redesign, the SE-R looks just like the normal Sentra


----------



## whumpny (Sep 6, 2003)

The dealership where I just got my '04 had an '03 in yellow with 3K miles on it. They had them side by side, and for my money, the 04 is slicker looking. More common, more stealthy. De-badge it and most won't see you coming. 

Now the question is, when do we get some aftermarket cosmetic mods for it? (I never said I _liked_ being stealthy )


----------



## H8_2BU (Jul 1, 2003)

*hmm*

To be honest I am not too impressed with the new SE-R. The car I recently bought(91 SE-R) kept up with the new SE-R(2003) in two tries and the 91 has over 200k on it. The cost seems a bit high but if this car proves to last as the older SE-Rs have, it may be worth it. STILL, if it's all about racing, I would rather have a SRT-4 which listing has proven to be under-rated and with a simple MOPAR chip can produce 300 HP. All for the same price. I mean stock the SRT-4 does 0-60 in 5.6 seconds so you can imagine what it does with the MOPAR power chip rated @ 300 HP. Would I ever buy a SRT-4? Well maybe with the 7 year 70k protection program but I wouldn't keep it beyond that. What I would really like to see is NISSAN going back to a smaller compact design with a pissed off SR20DET or somthing similiar for the U.S. I think it is time that Nissan invests a little money for the U.S owners. Just my 2 cents. 

-H8


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

The catch is the Neon will blow out blue smoke in a few years. While the nissan will just begin to strecth its legs


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

sure of that? Hear tell a LOT of new SE-Rs are already blowing... 

I do agree that Nissan should go with developing their sturdier, simpler turbo-ready engines... these new Honda-esqe open deck engines aren't doing their reputation any good...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Nissan needs to go back to its roots and see how it messed up on the new SE-R. I have yet to be impressed by the new SE-R. A torquey truck engine was definitely not the answer, and neither was an ugly looking body. I hope the B16 chassis has at least an SR20VE, something to hold against Toyota and Honda.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

harris81 said:


> Nissan needs to go back to its roots and see how it messed up on the new SE-R. I have yet to be impressed by the new SE-R. A torquey truck engine was definitely not the answer, and neither was an ugly looking body. I hope the B16 chassis has at least an SR20VE, something to hold against Toyota and Honda.


As much as that might sound great, Nissan's going to be looking ahead, not behind when it comes to the final product of any new cars... sure they'll take ideas from older models (as they did for the latest Zed car), but in the end, anything new is going to be built with new or more "current" equipment. I'm interested in how Renault is going to factor into the development of the next Sentra...


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

zeno said:


> Not too shabby....maybe forced induction would help, maybe a turbo version, turbo would definitely spark my interest; oh yeah, did I mention turbo; HEY NISSAN, GET W/ THE FUCKING PROGRAM AND ADD A TURBO!!


At least someone else is reading my mind. Come on nissan, get a turbo!!!


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

jmbernard73 said:


> i just talked to my sales man at my nissan dealer he said wait till 05 to trade in because they might put a v-6 in the spec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Any word on turbos? Or just a v-6? That would be nice, but it better have gobs of power more than the 2.5L.


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

SENTRAGROOVIN said:


> I think we can all agree (well most of us) keep the rearlights, 86 the front grill. 04 Grill is definately not SER worthy.


All too true


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

anthony jackson said:


> well i hate to piss in your post tosties, but if that ugly ass bumper doesnt give that car at least 15 whp, then im sticking with the opinion that nissan just fuked up, unless of course, there trying to get old men to buy the car! since you brought up an issue and didn't really support it with, at least, a good hypothesis as to why nissan did what they did, then ill do it! A very good reason for nissan to change the style of the bumper could be for increased sales in the future! in other words drop the skyline inspired front end, put an old man domestick look on it for a year or two! right! Now, in 2 years nissan reintroduces the new and improved nissan SE-R Spec-V! the all new and all skyline inspired car with spec-v rated suspension, front and rear spoilers, "turbo". now to me that would be a good reason to sell a crappy car for a year or two! decrease or maintain sales now, for marked increase in the future! Who wouldnt want a turbocharge little skyline! i know i would!!!


AMEN :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

niky said:


> BUT GADDAMNIT DOES THAT GRILL SUCK!!! it looks a hell of a lot like a damn toy!...


looks more like some kind of beaver


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

This thread had left the building...

And then got dragged back in kicking and screaming


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Another Holy Old Thread!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I love my car, bucktooth and all  Y'all just haters.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Yea I know Im all late but I just love posting my opinion. =)

When I first saw the new sentra I was kinda disappointed, just because I dont know how they looked at the old b14's etc. and came up with this new look for the b15. I dont like how round it is in the back and how small it got..I wish they could just revise it a little like the b14's or at least make it a two door..however, I would buy the Spec-V just cause I heard it's hella fast and it wouldnt look to bad in black. Right now Im stickin with my 200SX and if I need to get a new car then the Spec-V will be it..and hopefully by then there will be a little more revisions. :thumbup:


----------



## Kobayashi (Apr 23, 2004)

I have an '04 with the brembo and quite frankly am not too worried about the front bumper because when I'm rippin you in a race you won't be seein my front bumper...only the cool taillights..

_spanked an '03 blue spec with full exhaust_ 

...I only have a cai..

-Ki


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Kobayashi said:


> I have an '04 with the brembo and quite frankly am not too worried about the front bumper because when I'm rippin you in a race you won't be seein my front bumper...only the cool taillights..
> 
> _spanked an '03 blue spec with full exhaust_
> 
> ...


HOLY OLD THREAD BATMAN!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Kobayashi said:


> I have an '04 with the brembo and quite frankly am not too worried about the front bumper because when I'm rippin you in a race you won't be seein my front bumper...only the cool taillights..
> 
> _spanked an '03 blue spec with full exhaust_
> 
> ...


I REALLY hope you're talking about racing...ON A TRACK! If not, don't bring that street racing sh*t here! Not allowed!

BTW - same as SKD - HOLY OLD THREAD!!!


----------

